# New extended unit



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Anyone know where I can find the boundaries for the New Harmony and Cedar Valley extended units?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Check out the hunt planner site.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

They need to update the planner.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

https://wildlife.utah.gov/public_meetings/rac/2019-11_rac_packet.pdf

Page 124 or so of the RAC packet.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Clarq said:


> https://wildlife.utah.gov/public_meetings/rac/2019-11_rac_packet.pdf
> 
> Page 124 or so of the RAC packet.


I never even knew such a thing existed. 
That is good info.

Thank you


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

olibooger said:


> I never even knew such a thing existed.
> That is good info.
> 
> Thank you


Looking at the boundaries I don't think I will even bother. Its mostly private land and every archery hunter in southern UT will be out there. The northern extended units have a ton of public ground.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Clarq said:


> https://wildlife.utah.gov/public_meetings/rac/2019-11_rac_packet.pdf
> 
> Page 124 or so of the RAC packet.


And page 130.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

kailey29us said:


> Looking at the boundaries I don't think I will even bother. Its mostly private land and every archery hunter in southern UT will be out there. The northern extended units have a ton of public ground.


With the possible exception of the Wasatch Front (which has its own access issues) most areas in the northern areas are mostly private lands.


----------

